# Q-Basic von MS-DOS auch für Windows?



## Sheriff (27. August 2003)

Hallo,

weis jemand, ob es so etwas wie Q-Basic von MS-DOS auch für Windows (98) gibt?

Gruss Sheriff


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. August 2003)

Nope!

Und soweit mir bekannt ist wurde auch die Weiterentwicklung und der komplette Support, seitens Microsoft eingestellt!


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (12. September 2003)

Q-Basic. Hmmm. Eine einfache Möglichkeit wäre auch Visual Basic um zu steigen. Was willst du denn Programmieren

Gruß
  BabyMitSchnully


----------



## chibisuke (12. September 2003)

JA!

guck auf der win98 CD... und zwar im verzeichnis tools/oldmsdos/
das is das qbasic von DOS 6.22, sollte aber für arbeit die arbeit damit eigendlich genügen...

einfach das fenster mit ALT+ENTER in den vollbild modus versetzen und schon passt es..


----------



## Tobias K. (14. September 2003)

moin


BlitzBasic.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

